# 2019 Spring Meet NESQ April 28



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's that time of year again where we get together and demo each other's systems and help each other out with tips, tricks, and tuning. Even if you don't have an SQ system and just want to listen come on down, all are welcome. 

This year's SPRING meet will be SUNDAY APRIL 28 in Mashpee, MA on Cape just about 10 Minutes from Either bridge. Mike A graciously offered his place for our GTG.

I figure we will shoot for after Lunch around 1:00 P.M. 

Private Message me for the address.

Please copy add your name if you are planning on attending. Let's make this one a good turn out. 

1. High-Resolution Audio ( Gerald ) with the "Immersion Tank" aka Bread Truck.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

High Resolution Audio said:


> It's that time of year again where we get together and demo each other's systems and help each other out with tips, tricks, and tuning. Even if you don't have an SQ system and just want to listen come on down, all are welcome.
> 
> This year's SPRING meet will be SUNDAY APRIL 28 in Mashpee, MA on Cape just about 10 Minutes from Either bridge. Mike A graciously offered his place for our GTG.
> 
> ...


2. Mike A Subaru WRX, Host

3. Josh ( Porkcereal )

4. Mike ( Ziggyrama )

5. Chris + Friends?

6. Aaron

7. Charlie?

8. Kevin ( Mullings )

9. Gabriel 

10. Angelo

There may be more, but here is the tentative list so far.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Being the weekend before the NCSQ meet might be effecting attendance some.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Being the weekend before the NCSQ meet might be effecting attendance some.


Most people in the NorthEast are into SPL. It's very hard to find SQ up here. There are no SQ competitions in all of the New England states. 
The closest SQ event is 9 hours drive for me. 

So we have a small community that seems to be growing a little each year. 

A few years ago it was just 2-4 guys getting together. So to have 10-12 show up is a pretty decent turnout.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Gerald (High-Resolution Audio) 

2. Mike A Subaru WRX, Host

3. Josh ( Porkcereal )

4. Mike ( Ziggyrama )

5. Chris + Friends?

6. Aaron

7. Charlie?

8. Kevin ( Mullings )

9. Gabriel

10. Angelo

11. Reid ( Reid 1980 )


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

To the top.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Gerald (High-Resolution Audio)

2. Mike A Subaru WRX, Host

3. Josh ( Porkcereal )

4. Mike ( Ziggyrama )

5. Chris + Friends?

6. Aaron

7. Charlie?

8. Kevin ( Mullings )

9. Gabriel

10. Angelo

11. Reid ( Reid 1980 ) 

12. John ( V8Toilet)


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Weather almost nice enough to put in some work. Got to get my 3.5s in and hopefully a spacer for my tweeters so they look better.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Weather almost nice enough to put in some work. Got to get my 3.5s in and hopefully a spacer for my tweeters so they look better.


Do you have enough processing power for a three-way front?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Do you have enough processing power for a three-way front?


I'll ditch the rear fill. I've just been using the factory speakers for that. The tweeters are kinda bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Gerald (High-Resolution Audio)

2. Mike A Subaru WRX, Host

3. Josh ( Porkcereal )

4. Mike ( Ziggyrama )

5. Chris + Friends?

6. Aaron

7. Charlie?

8. Kevin ( Mullings )

9. Gabriel

10. Angelo

11. Reid ( Reid 1980 )

12. John ( V8Toilet) 

13. Justin


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Gerald (High-Resolution Audio)

2. Mike A Subaru WRX, Host

3. Josh ( Porkcereal )

4. Mike ( Ziggyrama )

5. Chris + Friends?

6. Aaron

7. Charlie?

8. Kevin ( Mullings )

9. Gabriel

10. Angelo

11. Reid ( Reid 1980 )

12. John ( V8Toilet)

13. Justin 

14. Derick (maybe )


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Time to start a discussion here and maybe get some more interest in this. Curious what everyone is bringing? What should one expect at one of these meets (never been to one before)? If I bring a power supply, is there a place to plug it in? I have extra power supplies if anyone needs to borrow one for tuning/listening and I have extension cords too. 

Thanks, John


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Normally the host has a power point if needed. Only one or 2 use them anyhow. Mainly gerald since he's got I've big beast and it's noisy.
Someone normally brings coffee and doughnuts maybe waters. Pretty low key. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I definitely do not have a loud setup but the amplifiers do run the battery down rather quickly if I don't put a power supply on it so I will be bringing one. Wish I could bring the truck but will be bringing the Mazda CX5.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice, id like to hear the AF gear


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Nice, id like to hear the AF gear


You can Josh, that is what this is all about, I think. I'm hoping I can learn something and get to listen to some equipment also since all I ever have had the opportunity to listen to is my own, a few from work, and a Dynaudio system from Sound in Motion in Boston. I work across the street from them in Alston. I'm actually curious about Stereo Integrity gear. I'm hoping I can get some pointers on tuning as well. 

Now I need to get to the tuning on my CX5 so it sounds better before the meet. I'd like to get the GB15 more on axis in the A pillars too just like in my truck; if only I could just find the time. Also need to finish the sealed box for the subwoofer, although the ported configuration does sound good.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

V8toilet said:


> You can Josh, that is what this is all about, I think. I'm hoping I can learn something and get to listen to some equipment also since all I ever have had the opportunity to listen to is my own, a few from work, and a Dynaudio system from Sound in Motion in Boston. I work across the street from them in Alston. I'm actually curious about Stereo Integrity gear. I'm hoping I can get some pointers on tuning as well.
> 
> Now I need to get to the tuning on my CX5 so it sounds better before the meet. I'd like to get the GB15 more on axis in the A pillars too just like in my truck; if only I could just find the time. Also need to finish the sealed box for the subwoofer, although the ported configuration does sound good.


I've been teaching myself to tune over the last couple years. I'll share with you what I've learned up to this point. I'm looking forward to our GTG in 20 days!!!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I've been teaching myself to tune over the last couple years. I'll share with you what I've learned up to this point. I'm looking forward to our GTG in 20 days!!!


Awesome! I’m open to any advice I can get and also looking forward to like minded people as well. I haven’t had the time and probably not going to have the time to do anything before the meet, but that’s ok by me. I had intentions of upgrading the amplifiers and sub box but just won’t have the time before then. Honestly, I was running errands with the car Sunday and it sounds pretty damn good as it is. 

Thanks again for sending me the invite.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Damn, time is running out and I’m still driving without even a dashboard in the car, I’ve never seen anyone walk pass the car without a double take lol, it looks super scary but starting tomorrow evening after work I’ll put some work in and break the cycle of putting the dash in at every show and getting judged with almost always a unfinished tune.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Mullings said:


> Damn, time is running out and I’m still driving without even a dashboard in the car, I’ve never seen anyone walk pass the car without a double take lol, it looks super scary but starting tomorrow evening after work I’ll put some work in and break the cycle of putting the dash in at every show and getting judged with almost always a unfinished tune.


Tell Nick he’s gotta help you out so you can get that thing put together.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

It’ll be ready or at least be at the point where I can demo it, I’ve just been slacking but I’ll get to it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm Bringing some Hamburgers and Hot Dogs as Mike says we can use his grill.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Mullings said:


> It’ll be ready or at least be at the point where I can demo it, I’ve just been slacking but I’ll get to it.


Hey Mullins, 

Looking forward to seeing and hopefully hearing your car. I was wondering if you could convince Nick to let you bring some samples of his new CLD product with you to the meet? No big deal if you can’t, just see an opportunity to get a sneak peak for everyone who’s attending. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ll talk to him about the cld and I’m pushing to have the car ready for the gtg.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Mention if you can. I'll bring some knu colossus to compare 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump for next weekend!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> I’ll talk to him about the cld and I’m pushing to have the car ready for the gtg.


hes lyin, he aint ask me **** yet 

i only have 8 pieces of the CLD Squares which is the main product so i'll let him bring one or two since i'll be needing to save some for other testing. The CLD Rectangles he can bring a few of as well.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol, I figured he would see it and respond or just give me the samples, anyways everything is looking good so far, still don’t have the dash in yet like every other time but it’ll be ready by then. Whatever you guys want me to bring food or beverage wise let me know so I can get everything together cuz I’m driving up from Saturday morning.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm hoping I can get with someone who has a newer Helix DSP as I'm interested in its capabilities vs what I already have.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> Lol, I figured he would see it and respond or just give me the samples, anyways everything is looking good so far, still don’t have the dash in yet like every other time but it’ll be ready by then. Whatever you guys want me to bring food or beverage wise let me know so I can get everything together cuz I’m driving up from Saturday morning.


bring them some ox tail and green teas




V8toilet said:


> I'm hoping I can get with someone who has a newer Helix DSP as I'm interested in its capabilities vs what I already have.


are you talking about the mini/dsp.3/up7? or will a dsp pro mk2 suffice?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> are you talking about the mini/dsp.3/up7? or will a dsp pro mk2 suffice?


I don't know much about either DSP so I'm not sure, just more curious and want to learn more. Not even sure if they offer anything over a JL twk 88 in terms of possible sonic improvement due to something being better or having more tuning ability.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

V8toilet said:


> I don't know much about either DSP so I'm not sure, just more curious and want to learn more. Not even sure if they offer anything over a JL twk 88 in terms of possible sonic improvement due to something being better or having more tuning ability.


Download the software and you will see for yourself. Just a heads up, there's so many nooks and crannies and little tricks that this software features that you won't see the whole picture with a quick look over. I'm 3 or 4 years in with these and feel like I'm finally fully aware of everything it can do. 

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/dsp-pc-tool/dsp-pc-tool-version-4/


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Nick, I'm actually playing with it now when I should be working . The two things I see different right off the bat that stands out from the JL software is the adjustable phase, which with the JL is either in phase or 180 out and the 30 band graphic EQ vs the JL 10 band parametric EQ that is fully adjustable. The Helix software has adjustable Q and some frequency targeting also to what seems like around 200 Hz for each band. I've only been playing with the software for 5 minutes so I may be way off here.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Mullings said:


> Lol, I figured he would see it and respond or just give me the samples, anyways everything is looking good so far, still don’t have the dash in yet like every other time but it’ll be ready by then. Whatever you guys want me to bring food or beverage wise let me know so I can get everything together cuz I’m driving up from Saturday morning.


Can you bring Paper Plates, napkins? That would be cool.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Can you bring Paper Plates, napkins? That would be cool.


He’s coming all the way from New York. I will bring some paper plates and napkins. It’s only about 12-15 people anyway.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I got it


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

How’s it looking for Sunday, everybody’s still in?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Mullings said:


> How’s it looking for Sunday, everybody’s still in?


They forecast Sun all morning long and showers in the afternoon as of right now. I'll speak with Mike and see if we need to move the time to earlier in the morning or postpone.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Tomorrow is still a go! We pushed back the start time to 11:00 A.M.

The host has a garage we can hang out in if a passing shower goes by.

I'm bringing hotdogs and hamburgers for lunch.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

For sure the Host, ( Mike ) , Me ( Gerald ) , (Mike S) , and (Josh ), (Aaron), (Ian) and (Kevin) driving in from New York , (John )are going to be in attendance. 

Not sure about the others.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I have to check with my wife when she gets back as she has an obligation from 9:00-10:00 ish so I will come but might be more like 12:00 for me.

I’ve been in my garage this morning demoing the system with my SA12 because I put it up for sale. Having second thoughts now because holly **** it absolutely out slams my GB12, no contest there. I think my 4 channel is running out of steam too so I’ll be looking for some help/input from you more experienced guys on that front. 

Also, does anyone need to borrow a power supply so they don’t have to run their car during play? They are Cascade APS 55 power supplies; very high quality power supplies. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

V8toilet said:


> I have to check with my wife when she gets back as she has an obligation from 9:00-10:00 ish so I will come but might be more like 12:00 for me.
> 
> I’ve been in my garage this morning demoing the system with my SA12 because I put it up for sale. Having second thoughts now because holly **** it absolutely out slams my GB12, no contest there. I think my 4 channel is running out of steam too so I’ll be looking for some help/input from you more experienced guys on that front.
> 
> ...


Awesome! You make a total of 8 Confirmed. Power supplies are a great idea. i have to use one because of my stinky diesel. But I have one built in. With regards to your 4 channel are you looking for old school or new?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Psu is a great idea. Im going to try and get mine to work with my Ford battery saver. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Awesome! You make a total of 8 Confirmed. Power supplies are a great idea. i have to use one because of my stinky diesel. But I have one built in. With regards to your 4 channel are you looking for old school or new?


I have more amplifiers but if I go up in power than I have to build a rack and redo most of the wiring to put the amps in the back. The current 4 channel is a Pioneer PRS 4200 Class D with ICE power good for 75 wpc so 75 watts is going to each midbass. The PRS does have a robust power supply and it fits nicely under my seat so that is why I have kept it so far. Could bridge it and use a 2 channel I have for the tweeters or I could use a RF Power 600.4 I have and hope it’s enough power. I’ll leave it up to you guys to help me out with some ideas there. 



PorkCereal said:


> Psu is a great idea. Im going to try and get mine to work with my Ford battery saver.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I’ll bring at least one extra power supply with some cords just in case. Just one runs my system rock solid at 13.5 volts with music up at 75% power and voltage doesn’t drop below 13.4 volts. They need a dedicated 15 amp circuit for one or dedicated 20 amp circuit for two and they won’t over charge your battery in standstill mode either. 

Also looking forward to seeing a sample of ResoNix from Mulling's. I have some left over SDS to compare. I think I need some more resonance control and after reading about his CCF decoupler, I think I may seriously consider that too.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

V8toilet said:


> I have more amplifiers but if I go up in power than I have to build a rack and redo most of the wiring to put the amps in the back. The current 4 channel is a Pioneer PRS 4200 Class D with ICE power good for 75 wpc so 75 watts is going to each midbass. The PRS does have a robust power supply and it fits nicely under my seat so that is why I have kept it so far. Could bridge it and use a 2 channel I have for the tweeters or I could use a RF Power 600.4 I have and hope it’s enough power. I’ll leave it up to you guys to help me out with some ideas there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used two layers of Noico vibration dampener and luxury liner pro over the top on the floor and firewall of my Van. Very expensive and very heavy. In my case, the room got quieter, but there were not a lot of vibrating rattles like in today's cars. 

A friend of mine but a couple Focal 12's in the Back of his Infinity Q50 and has had to take apart everything and apply foam tape on almost everything. A constant battle of chasing down vibration.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope you guys have a wonderful time! If anyone happens to take a photo or two, it would be great to see them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> I hope you guys have a wonderful time! If anyone happens to take a photo or two, it would be great to see them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, Jason for the kind wishes and for reminding to take and post photos!

I wish you the same for your event next weekend!!!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I didn’t drive out here for nothing, five minutes after leaving the car wash in New York I smell something burning so I turned the system off and kept on driving with the hopes of fixing it when I get there.Turned out the sub amp got wet at the wash and was smoking under the passenger seat.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Gerald saves the day with a jl 600/1


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It was a great event despite the afternoon showers. We had a total of 12 vehicles turn up. Thanks to Mike for hosting and cooking, and for Kevin, making Ian making the long journeys. Thanks everyone else for attending.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It was almost a Subaru WRX convention. instead of a SQ Get Together! lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Subi’s Rock! Good group there! I love the Lotus!!! This one is for sale, and I’d buy it if I had the spare $

















Happy Birthday G!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday G!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Bro!


----------

